# VIDEO: "Full Auto" Demo with Daniel Defense M4 Carbine



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Just having some fun doing a few mag dumps with a Daniel Defense M4 Carbine. It is a M4V1. This is not bump firing, and it is not a custom trigger group, just stock trigger, an itchy trigger finger and really riding the trigger reset point quickly.
*

Here's the video.*

..


----------

